# Engine control module recall 2012 Cruze LT



## Phoenixcruze (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry if this has been brought up before:

I bought my 2012 Cruze LT automatic as a new non-current in 2013, (- I live in Canada). 

Owning the Cruze has been a delight other than having to take it in for 3-4 recalls, (-thus far), and the paint-finish is a bit on the thin side, but I digress.... 

I received yet another recall notice 6 months ago and it had to do with tail-pipe emissions. Apparently, the engine control module needs to be recalibrated to lean-out the fuel/air mixture, as my car apparently doesn't pass U.S. emissions after all. 

And that's why I never took the car in: being a motorcycle owner, I've always been taught that it's better to run a little rich than to run lean. 

Anyway, I've received a second recall notice about this issue. I was wondering if it is indeed detrimental to the Cruze's long-term reliability if I go through with this recall. 


Thanks for any insights.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't think there's any reliability issues. Some have suggested that it will run better on "regular" gas while others have reported a loss of power or MPG.

There is also some speculation (mostly from me) that it might include a timer to prevent the keyless ignition models from being left running accidentally.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I suspect, over the long term, catalytic converter life may be shortened as a result of overwork.

The over rich condition occurs only at wide open throttle, so, as far as general, normal driving the mixture is essentialy unchanged.

I haven't noticed any downside since having it done back in the spring……actually, there is no operating change at all.

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> I don't think there's any reliability issues. Some have suggested that it will run better on "regular" gas while others have reported a loss of power or MPG.
> 
> There is also some speculation (mostly from me) that it might include a timer to prevent the keyless ignition models from being left running accidentally.


The problem with the keyless system stems primarily from folks leaving the fob in the car once they have parked in their garage…..forgetting to shut off the car and easy enough to overlook the button push.

Many owners do not remove their fob from the car once in their garage….that way they don't have to add one more thing to their 'things to remember' before locking the (house) door ritual the following morning.

With the fob in the car, it won't shut off till it runs out of fuel.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> With the fob in the car, it won't shut off till it runs out of fuel.


Even without the fob, it will not shut down right away. I haven't let it sit to see if it will time out.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Robby said:


> The over rich condition occurs only at wide open throttle, so, as far as general, normal driving the mixture is essentialy unchanged.
> 
> Rob


I know there's an entire sub-section of our forum devoted to Cruze high performance mod's where they would use wide open throttle, we're talking over 4000 rpm in most cases right? I would assume the average fuel efficient driver like me would never see the issues, because I've never had the engine over 3500 RPM, let alone Wide open throttle. 

I'm seeing the same notices lately and I'm in the central USA. It appears they are really pushing notifications on this one. One even said that I maybe in violation of local/fedral laws. To my knowledge I have not seen them revoke any warranty emissions coverage for not having this done. I have not been threatened to that level, but if anyone has please post.

At 42,000 miles and 4 years old my Cruze has never run better. I simply can't afford to see any dealer work when the car is pulling down 38 mpg highway, 36 mpg city for an Automatic.

Everything is so nice I don't want any relearning to occur!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

One of owners at the dealer I hang out at forgot to press the shutoff button on his 2014 Impala demo and went inside to work…..seven A.M.

Five P.M…….still running……was nice and toasty (was winter).

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

carbon02 said:


> I know there's an entire sub-section of our forum devoted to Cruze high performance mod's where they would use wide open throttle, we're talking over 4000 rpm in most cases right? I would assume the average fuel efficient driver like me would never see the issues, because I've never had the engine over 3500 RPM, let alone Wide open throttle.
> 
> I'm seeing the same notices lately in the states. It appears they are really pushing notifications on this one.


WOT refers to operation with the accelerator pedal against the floor……100% throttle position.
Not RPM dependent.

Rob


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Robby for clarifying that, I'm having a brain drain.. 

Either way my car has never seen the pedal to the floor. Those days are behind me, at least with a front wheel drive Cruze that is!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

carbon02 said:


> I have not seen them revoke any warranty emissions coverage for not having this done. I have not been threatened to that level, but if anyone has please post.


Not enough time has passed to test that theory. In order for that to happen someone will have to have an emissions failure that isn't covered by another warranty well after reasonable time to get the recall done.

There have been indications that you may not be able to renew your car's registration in states like California.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm thinking any state that has mandatory tailpipe testing to obtain yearly registration may have to have this done. 

Our state used to have tailpipe emissions, and as the cars got older they would actually put them up on dyno rollers, and test the tailpipe at speed. Depending on how the service operator drove during testing I can see this issue potentially causing problems.


----------

